# I dont know what to do



## 350465 (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm lost. Its been 1 week since my husband left , today I went all day without talking to him he has me blocked. So I downloaded a text app tonight to tell him that our bills are due and I need half of the money. He wants me to keep his insurance and everything for him just the way it is while he is off living with his mom and more than likely dating someone new. I told him he would have to get his own insurance so he tells me , turn off his internet and pay my own bills. I think it's only fair he pays half. He told me to leave him alone. 

The ****ty feeling is being with your best friend every single day to them wanting nothing to do with you like you did them so wrong..I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone 💔


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Are best friends usually emotionally and physically abusive? If so, I'd hate to see your enemies.

You need to go see a lawyer.


----------



## 350465 (Jul 14, 2021)

bobert said:


> Are best friends usually emotionally and physically abusive? If so, I'd hate to see your enemies.
> 
> You need to go see a lawyer.


Even though my heart doesn't like your answer , I know your right. 😒


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Your marriage is a disastrous, toxic mess. The best thing you can do for yourself and those two poor children witnessing this ****show, is get a divorce.

You're better off without your husband, he's a deadset loser. Running back to mummy all the time, lol. What a catch.


----------

